# Im thinking of Doing home photoshoot which lighting gear should i buy ?



## Makmedia (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi there people 
I want to start doing photoshoots at home..it's in a medium size room.
I've bought the backdrop and the other few bits and bobs...
I need to buy a lighting kit 
I was wondering If this was a good kit: interfit ex150?? 
or any recommendations 
I'm in the uk by the way 
Anyone heard of it?

Thanks people


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

I like Elinchrom or Profoto


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you seen this? Interfit EX150 Kit

Did you get your lens issue and what settings to use resolved?

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/274925-lens-do-i-use-photoshoot.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/274180-what-indoor-settings-use.html

The modeling lights in that kit are only 60 watts. I recommend at least 100 watt modeling lights and 150 watt modeling lights is better.

they don't say how high the light stand will go, and they look don't look very sturdy.

The flash tube is not user changeable. If one has to be replaced you have to send the unit in.

I would pass on that kit myself.


----------



## Makmedia (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes that is the kit..I see what you mean I would want to buy something That I can use in the long term you see..and the bulb is not changeable changed my mind 

Is there any other kits that include at least one soft box and a umbrella that you could recommend at roughly that price 

Thank you


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheapest I know of with use replaceable flashtube.

FP320MPWK Flashpoint 320M Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit, with Two 320 Monolights,9.5' Stands,Umbrellas, Snoot and Carrying Case


----------



## gsgary (Mar 2, 2012)

Take a look here getting great reviews i have the 200/300and 600
Studio Lights & Photography Flash Lighting Equipment UK Specialists! - Lencarta


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2012)

Makmedia said:


> Yes that is the kit..I see what you mean I would want to buy something That I can use in the long term you see..and the bulb is not changeable changed my mind
> 
> Is there any other kits that include at least one soft box and a umbrella that you could recommend at roughly that price
> 
> Thank you


Logic might lead one to the conclusion that for roughly the same price you get roughly the same kind of junk.


----------



## MLeeK (Mar 2, 2012)

In short, what Keith is not coming out and saying in plain English-they are JUNK for the price. You will be sadly disappointed. 
I know adorama ships over the pond... 
Take a look at the flashpoint wedding monolight kits. MUCH more lighting and better quality for much less.


----------



## mray25 (Aug 3, 2012)

I know this is an older thread, but I'm gonna take a shot a bump it back up!

I literally just joined this site this am, and have already learned so much!!! Thanks for all the great advice for us newbies!

I am seriously considering this kit that you guys mentioned:

Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK

Just want to make sure it's worth it...thoughts?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 3, 2012)

mray25 said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I'm gonna take a shot a bump it back up!
> 
> I literally just joined this site this am, and have already learned so much!!! Thanks for all the great advice for us newbies!
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^yes


----------



## dustin0479 (Aug 3, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Cheapest I know of with use replaceable flashtube.
> 
> FP320MPWK Flashpoint 320M Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit, with Two 320 Monolights,9.5' Stands,Umbrellas, Snoot and Carrying Case



^^^^
Great set of lights!


----------

